# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Jeuk

## marijetje1

hoi,
ik heb laatste 2/3 dagen heel erg last van jeuk aan mijn vagina. zou dit te maken kunnen hebben met seks? hetdoet soms zelfs pijn! hoe kom ik er vanaf? ik wil niet naar mijn huisarts en kan het ook niet tegen mijn moeder vertellen.
groetjes

----------


## pilvraagjes

Als het pas zo kort is zou ik gewoon nog maar even afwachten. Goed schoon houden, maar niet met zeep ofzo. Het kan misschien een schimmelinfectie zijn? Maar het kan ook vanzelf wel weer weg gaan...

Als het niet weg gaat, zal je toch even langs je ha moeten. Snap wel dat je daar niet echt op zit te wachten, maarja...

----------

